# Woo



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone found out how Woo is getting on?
XClare


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting excitedly to hear too!! It's like having a new born, probably no time to pee let alone post, lol.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Clare I was wondering the same... Lovely of you to dedicate a thread to her ... Hopefully we'll hear soon xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I have been wondering myself too...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Let's hope she's getting on ok.I certainly know I have everyone on here to thank for the fact that I have finally managed to overcome my anxiety and fulfil a lifetime dream of owning a dog  we are all totally in love.Now if I can just manage to man up and leave her to go to work for 4 hours on thurs I'll be fine 
I tried leaving her for 1/2 an hour this morning whilst I did he school run.I even left my phone recording to see what she did(I told you I was slightly crazy).Anyway I came through the door and she was fast asleep on the dirty washing and is still there now.That was 8.30 !!!
XC


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Let's hope she's getting on ok.I certainly know I have everyone on here to thank for the fact that I have finally managed to overcome my anxiety and fulfil a lifetime dream of owning a dog  we are all totally in love.Now if I can just manage to man up and leave her to go to work for 4 hours on thurs I'll be fine
> I tried leaving her for 1/2 an hour this morning whilst I did he school run.I even left my phone recording to see what she did(I told you I was slightly crazy).Anyway I came through the door and she was fast asleep on the dirty washing and is still there now.That was 8.30 !!!
> XC


I've done the video recording too


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope you are OK Woo! xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, almost started this thread too! Hope all is ok! x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

And me. I've been wondering too. I hadn't thought about the mobile phone recording-just as well really. Don't they say 'what the eye can't see, the heart can't grieve over'


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> And me. I've been wondering too. I hadn't thought about the mobile phone recording-just as well really. Don't they say 'what the eye can't see, the heart can't grieve over'


Exactly!!! I often thought well what are you going to do if you hear/see something you don't like!!!.... Never go out again??!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

A bit of advise when you go out and leave your pups for the first time and times after don't make a big thing saying goodbye....just quietly go out the door,when you return again no big greetings just quietly come in get on with a few things and you will find your pups will realise that it's no big deal you going out, I know it sounds strange because the natural thing to do is go over the top with goodbyes and hellos but it really works and the pups settle so much better, I used to find Beau would wee in the house when I went out until I tried this which my trainer advised and it worked first time and had no accidents since. X


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Kody&Beau said:


> A bit of advise when you go out and leave your pups for the first time and times after don't make a big thing saying goodbye....just quietly go out the door,when you return again no big greetings just quietly come in get on with a few things and you will find your pups will realise that it's no big deal you going out, I know it sounds strange because the natural thing to do is go over the top with goodbyes and hellos but it really works and the pups settle so much better, I used to find Beau would wee in the house when I went out until I tried this which my trainer advised and it worked first time and had no accidents since. X


Thank you  yes this is exactly what I tried this morning and it seemed to work 
XClare


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Thank you  yes this is exactly what I tried this morning and it seemed to work
> XClare


That's good, not natural for us not to make big fusses is it but definitely works better if you don't x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Same advice for bedtimes and mornings xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

yes I do the no fuss thing too. When I have put shopping away/done whatever I need to do..kettle on etc then I make a fuss.

I say a very quiet night night in the evenings too.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope she's getting on ok too... Wonder if she has named her yet!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lets presume no news is good news, she's happily putting all into practise, she's forgotten us lot who are desperate to hear and see how little Noodle no name is getting on, and she's just enjoying her lovely new puppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This is not fair .. how dare she be enjoying her new puppy (no name) and leave her poo buddies here waiting   

Enjoy your puppy day Woo .. but hurry up and post photos please lol 

On the going out with no fuss and returning with no fuss .. My dogs are great with me but when hubby comes home YIPPY its fun time lol ... I hope this doesn't mean he is their favourite grrrr .. I thought it was because I am pack leader and he is their play mate...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> This is not fair .. how dare she be enjoying her new puppy (no name) and leave her poo buddies here waiting
> 
> Enjoy your puppy day Woo .. but hurry up and post photos please lol
> 
> On the going out with no fuss and returning with no fuss .. My dogs are great with me but when hubby comes home YIPPY its fun time lol ... I hope this doesn't mean he is their favourite grrrr .. I thought it was because I am pack leader and he is their play mate...


Exactly the same happens here Jo.I walked in at 9.15 this morning and I got a glance and then she slept until 11.00.Hubby walks through the door and she jumps out of her bed,tail madly wagging.Shes probably saying"yay someone new,mum has been boring me all day with her conversations and boy is she pushy with the training" 

Come on though Woo the suspense is killing me!!
XClare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased you have the same in your house Clare.... 

Right I want to see Woo's puppy .... Woo, Woo show us your Poo  sorry JoJo's got her happy head on (silly head)


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Has anyone found out how Woo is getting on?
> XClare


Ahh, thank you so much Clare for starting this thread, such a surprise when I logged on to see it but so nice, I am chuffed 

I am going to do a post and a picture right now xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

ooooohhhhh exciting!!!


----------

